# The PS3 Doesn’t Scare Ninja Theory



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*The PS3 Doesn’t Scare Ninja Theory Anymore*
04/28/2010 Written by Dan Massi










It’s no secret that the PlayStation 3 is a technological wonder – but with great power, comes great responsibility. Since the debut of the PS3, many game companies have expressed the intimacy of developing on the console, and the reported difficulty of doing so. Surprisingly, one of the companies is none other than Ninja Theory – developers of the popular PS3 exclusive Heavenly Sword.
But don’t worry, that difficulty has disappeared. Ninja Theory’s Tameem Antoniades has said that the developer is no longer scared of the PS3, as they are now used to developing for the platform.“When we went into this project instead of starting from scratch with absolutely nothing we had a much clearer idea of what we wanted to do and how we could do it. The PS3 didn’t scare us anymore because we were so used to it, so it’s been a lot smoother. I think a lot of the games that were announced back then were tainted by that negativity about the price of the console and the things people were saying about it.”​The PS3 exclusive Heavenly Sword hit back in 2007. Ninja Theory’s current title, Enslaved, is scheduled to hit sometime in 2010.
[Source]

*Via: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------

